# Players wanted for San Angelo D&D



## alarnik (Aug 28, 2005)

If you're a student in the San Angelo area, or simply want to start a new campaign, this is for you! I'm looking for players to be in a campaign set in the Forgotten Realms. Adventures will be run episodically - that is, there will be little continuity between adventures. Therefore, this campaign is ideal if you are not sure how long you will be in the San Angelo area, or if you might have to skip a session. We will be playing weekly, on a specfic date TBA. If you are interested, please e-mail me at:

jippolit@alumni.indiana.edu

- Alex


----------

